# Ditra over Henry 345



## xtremekustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

So I had to do some patching on a concrete floor and am just about ready to lay tile. I prepared the concrete as instructed on the container. I'm wondering just for safe measure should I lay ditra over the top of the entire floor before tiling or if I'm just being overly cautious. Any opinions?


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

xtremekustomz said:


> So I had to do some patching on a concrete floor and am just about ready to lay tile. I prepared the concrete as instructed on the container. I'm wondering just for safe measure should I lay ditra over the top of the entire floor before tiling or if I'm just being overly cautious. Any opinions?


I don't think ditra will help you out if you think your patch may flake or crumble at some point if that's what you mean? I would recommend a anti-fracture membrane over concrete though. I just think separating the tile from the concrete is a safer bet in protecting from grout joint cracks.


----------



## J. P. (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree that there should always be an anti fracture membrane over concrete. Ditra is a good choice if your floor is properly patched.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you are going over concrete, why are you using Ditra ?. There shouldn't be a need for that


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

You can't go wrong installing ditra , it isolates any cracks from transferring into tile, follow their website install instructions, I would install under all of your tile


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Why even think about adding Ditra to a concrete floor? Concrete is the best substrate to adhere tile to. If your worried about small cracks on the floor(same plane,not verticle),roll on some Hydro-Ban or RedGuard.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Or AquaDefense or Mapelastic CI


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or tar paper..


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Or tar paper..


que?


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Or tar paper..


Ewww,a floating tile floor?


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Que wuey ?!


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Evan1968 said:


> Why even think about adding Ditra to a concrete floor? Concrete is the best substrate to adhere tile to. If your worried about small cracks on the floor(same plane,not verticle),roll on some Hydro-Ban or RedGuard.


So the concept of ditra is just adhesion? (being serious). I thought the concept was by separating layers from subsurface and tile that it allows tile to move independently which results in less stress fractures (and when over wood, it minimizes the expansion and contractions of wood from transferring through tile and joints)

Which would be the same idea with the hydroban?


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

srwcontracting said:


> So the concept of ditra is just adhesion


Well,yes.That's the short answer. We all know that setting tile over wood is not good. Ditra gives a good substrate,uncoupling properties and crack isolation properties all in one. Concrete already gives you the good substrate and all you need is the HydoBan or RedGuard to get the other 2.

Think of it like this. Concrete=Hot blonde but dumb as a stick. Ditra=Hot blonde with brains.:thumbsup:

Over wood...yes,it's a great product. Over concrete...you can, but why? Other products will achieve the same result but at way less cost.
Wood subfloors expand and contract much more than concrete. Not saying you cant or shouldnt put Ditra over concrete. It's overkill imo.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

For smaller cracks and hairlines: Last I checked, Redguard has a higher elasticity than Aqua Defense. Just takes a little longer to dry. I've used Laticrete "blue" with mesh over larger cracks with success.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

AquaDefense, Mapelastic CI and RedGard all can bridge in-plane gaps to 1/8".

AquaDefense and Mapelastic CI cures typically in 30-50 minutes. RedGard is 1-1.5 hours.


----------

